# Will lepto's eat fry?



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi folks,

Will lepto's hunt fry?

I'm thinking of getting a small school of around 10 when I upgrade my Brevis pair to a 44G but am worried that the lepto's will eat the fry.

Thanks
Damo :fish:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

What do you mean by "lepto's" ?
If you mean Lepidiolamprologus which one are you asking about?
Or are you asking about Cyps? None jubmos are pretty safe with shelly fry.

Petty Cyp fry is not always safe from the shellies though. Nor are the adult Cyps totally happy in a 44g long term unless its very long.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Cyprichromis leptosoma aka "cyps" will eat fry occasionally, but they're aren't likely to going hunting for fry very often. I'd be more concerned with the brevis eating their own fry when they get ready to spawn again.


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry i meant cyp leptosoma....

The tank will be 36"x20"x15". Will this be big enough?

Thanks
Damo


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Not really... You could consider Paracyprichromis for that tank. Or, if you haven't bought the tank yet, perhaps get a 48" long tank instead. :thumb:

Cyps can live in 36", but you won't see the same schooling/territory behaviors and may have trouble with aggression among the males.


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

triscuit said:


> Cyprichromis leptosoma aka "cyps" will eat fry occasionally, but they're aren't likely to going hunting for fry very often. I'd be more concerned with the brevis eating their own fry when they get ready to spawn again.


I have the Brevis in a 2ft tank now and the pair are in the front corner with a rock pile dividing them from where the fry are now so they never venture to the other side of the tank. I've had 2 batches of fry now and none have been eaten.


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

As far as Cyps go, non Jumbos are less agressive than Jumbo I'm not saying non jumbo woun't eat their fry, They will if their hungry, I'd be more concerned about the Brevis fry than the Cyp fry because of the size.

Now for Jumbo Cyps I would be concerned. Jumbos can be very aggersive and I have seen them eat their fry before I could get them out of the tank. Thats why I strip all my cyps around 18 days now. I have a group of Kitumbas where a 4'' male runs the tank. He bullies my Ventrailis for their lunch money like theres no tomarrow.


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

triscuit said:


> Not really... You could consider Paracyprichromis for that tank. Or, if you haven't bought the tank yet, perhaps get a 48" long tank instead. :thumb:
> 
> Cyps can live in 36", but you won't see the same schooling/territory behaviors and may have trouble with aggression among the males.


I'll have a look into the paracyps thanks... I haven't bought the tank yet but unfortunately i don't have the space for a 48" 



12pointer said:


> As far as Cyps go, non Jumbos are less agressive than Jumbo I'm not saying non jumbo woun't eat their fry, They will if their hungry, I'd be more concerned about the Brevis fry than the Cyp fry because of the size.


I wasn't considering the jumbos for a tank this small... and it was cyps eating the brevis fry i was worried about.

Thanks for the help guys i'll do some research on the paracyps or maybe look into something else to house with the Brevis.

Cheers :thumb: 
Damo


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

Like I said I would be concerned about the Brevis fry. I have seen Cyps hunt for their food (live pray) Brevis fry are small wich would be fairlly easy picking for the Cyps. I'm not saying it will happen but there is a chance.

And as far as your tank size I was not suggesting Jumbos or non Jumbos. I myself would not put any Cyps in anything less than a 48'' tank.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Your best bet for protecting brevis fry is to move them to their own 10 gallon tank after they are free swimming. If you want a community tank, you are going to lose some fry. Even the most peaceful vegetarian cichlid will eat fry when given the chance. It's a tradeoff: more fish = lower fry survival. You can make choices for less prey-driven fish to even the odds a bit.

Some species that would be good with brevis for a 36" tank :

Gobies (Eretmodus, eg)
Small Julidochromis (not marlieri or regani)
Paracyprichromis

HTH


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

all cichlids will eat fry. some less then others.
brevis breed like rabbits, im sure a couple missing fry wont hurt the population.
but other fish that dont have a large territory would do. 
smaller julies
buescheri
calvus or comps
caudopunctatus, etc ,etc.

the posts above are good advice btw


----------

